# Less Screen Time, More Bike Time



## sabcycling (3 Feb 2021)

Hello all, thought I'd share my theory about some issues I've faced over the past few months and how I'm hoping cycling might help. Maybe some of you can advise / comment / give me some feedback and share if you can relate?

I'm 25, no health issues thankfully and currently stuck WFH. I've loved technology and used it pretty flat-out for well over 15 years of my life without much issue... not even eye strain or headaches as a result. But last year around September onwards as it was getting darker, I started getting headaches, eye strain, my brain felt slower, my mood a disaster and also sitting (comfortably at the desk, on a decent chair) as well as around the house for both work and personal computing / gaming / unwinding has just been uncomfortable and my mind not clear. 

I've tried a lot of things, which I'm sure have helped somehow, fixing my sleep pattern, drinking more water, eating more often / better... even been prescribed propanolol by the GP to help solve all of this and some anxiety issues. 

But it has occurred to me that too much screen time, not being able to leave the house or socialise much probably has something to do with it. *I think the solution of cycling to try and solve it all might work best.*

It'll get me away from the screen, keep my fitness up, give me a hobby, gets me out and about and hopefully a load of mental health benefits too. Quality of sleep and improvement in mood would be something I'd really like to reap the benefits of it. My GP told me that should my headaches not go away, that actually regular and quality exercise is more powerful than any of the 'hardcore' prescription drugs they give out to people with debilitating migraines... curious to hold her to that one and see if it can work. 

Could I be naively over-selling cycling to myself? Either way I'm fed up staring at the screen, it doesn't feel as fun or comfortable as it always has up until now. Anybody else had similar problems solved by getting on the bike more?


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Feb 2021)

No, I don’t think so.
I’m having to be at home due to compulsory isolation, not even outdoor exercise is permitted ( for 10 whole days).
Cycling has always given me mental well-being, even a couple of miles can make a difference to me.
With the beneficial mental health comes reduced physical stress, at least in an unscientific understanding.
There’s no doubt that oxygen has some benefit to humans too, and in an internal environment during winter there’s likely to be a greater volume of exhaled breath, so I’m sure you’re right to think that outdoor cycling will improve your issues.
Diet can aid general body nutrition and health too.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Feb 2021)

Go for it. What is the worst that can happen?

The key is to get cycling, not because you want to spend more time away from the screen, sleep better and lose the headaches, but because cycling is great.

Why is it great? Well, you can get to see places that you wouldn't otherwise visit, feel the fresh air on your face, get some sun on your skin, and, for many of us, find a great excuse for cake. There is a bit of mechanical tinkering, if you are that way inclined, or lusting over some carbon wireless electronic shifting superbike, or even a bit of pushing to beat you and other people on Strava segments (there's another source of addictions). Or just go faster, further, longer.

Cycling does also give you a tremendous sense of achievement. At the start, 7 miles can feel like a long way, but it isn't too difficult to get to the point where 30 miles is a good distance. And within a year you could be looking at doing a 100 mile ride. At which point you look back at yourself a year or two ago and realise that you would never have thought such stuff possible. Or you could go for mountain biking, and tackle the sort of trails which would have seemed impossible not that long ago, and actually enjoy them. Or just use it for utility purposes, carrying shopping, tools or anything else you want to take from place to place.

But that is up to you. First step is to get on that bike.


----------



## Sharky (3 Feb 2021)

I suspect that if you ask in a cycling forum if cycling is good for you, you'll probably get the answer YES!

I can only support this theory and as a long time cyclist, still going strong beyond retirement.


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Feb 2021)

Overselling it? No. Cycling literally saved my life when I was a little younger than you, and that's not hyperbole. The mental clarity and feeling of being alive that being on a bike ride brings, was like blowing the cobwebs away.

So I will say, emphatically, cycling *will *make things better. Fresh air, brisk exercise and daylight will do wonders for your mental and physical health.

However, as the forum's resident curmudgeon, I will say to be a little careful about going too far too soon.

The positive feelings that exercise brings can be quite addictive and as cycling is low-impact when compared to, say, running, it's easy to overdo it without realising. Even when young and healthy, burnout and overtraining from too much exercise is a distinct possibility, and can be a surprisingly easy way to injure yourself, so listen to your body.

If, after doing more riding than you're used to in a short period of time, you find yourself looking at the bike with a feeling of disgust, that's usually a good sign not to ride that day (but don't let that happen more than a few days in a row)

With all that said, I will now quote one of CC's most esteemed members and say: ANDIAMO! Get out there!


----------



## dodgy (3 Feb 2021)

sabcycling said:


> But it has occurred to me that too much screen time, not being able to leave the house or socialise much probably has something to do with it. *I think the solution of cycling to try and solve it all might work best.*



You've discovered the secret *

* Though many of us here have been telling anyone who will listen for bloody years! Welcome.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

Getting out is very good for Mental Health, cycling, walking etc. Try and fit in a lunch ride a few times a week whilst WFH.


----------



## sabcycling (4 Feb 2021)

Thanks guys. This was a motivating thread to catch up on, decided to go for a short spin during my lunch break ~2.3 miles, pretty long steep climb then mostly downhill and only took 20 minutes. Not a bad daily routine to get into and leaves me 40 minutes. 

Only issue I've had - and it relates to my personal issue with the visual migraine (blur in right eye for a bit) is that whilst eating lunch I sort of got a blur / what looks like a hair in my right eye as I blink. Really annoying. Last time it happened was last October and it was probably the last time I attempted some exercise too, put me off... but as my GP said, good exercise should help with migraines in general. Getting away from the screen should help I would imagine. Maybe this is a side effect of my body waking up to moving properly again, especially between the cycle and the replenishment of lunch which takes time to process..? That's my theory anyway. It's a bit scary though and off-putting but I'm going to stick at it, it could help ultimately. Eyes were tested in November, all fine, sharp vision and focus but this strange annoying visual artefact when I blink in one eye is concerning! 

Also lost the damn Strava route :-(


----------



## NorthernSky (8 Feb 2021)

i've tried to cut down on screen time especially at night before bed when they say you should 
find it bloomin hard though. it's one of the only times i get free to watch an episode on netflix
on cycling, it is amazing and you'll never regret going out for a run. it's mostly benefits. 
just remember to take a break from it if you get any niggles, it's too easy to push through and cause more harm down the line
(you'll know what i mean in 10ish years time )


----------

